# What Can I Bring To The Game



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Let's play "What can I bring to the Game".
If all of us were thrown together as a community I am really curious what each of us could bring to the community for our combined survival. Also, I think it could help all of us see if our skills are ones that are common (and wouldn't be in as much demand) or if they were highly sought after. We have all read about the makeup of the "perfect survival group", so we don't have to go into that, just tell us the skills you could bring. They *have to be skills you actually have *because you use them now, or at least have done them in the past. I think this excercise will help me make some decisions on what I need to learn.

I know how to cook and bake from scratch without using prepackaged ingredients.

I know how to can and preserve food. Everything from jams and jellies to fruits, vegetables, meat, & lard.

I know how to milk a cow and a goat. I know how to make butter.

I know how to garden (and I've been doing it long enough to know it's basically a crap shoot every year, and I learn something new every year!). I've grown the basic vegetable gardens, strawberries, raspberries, grapes, apple, plum, assorted fruit trees. Also I keep a herb patch. Gardening is basically one of those areas that you NEVER stop learning-part of what makes it so fun and interesting. I took the Master Gardening program offered by the local land grant university-as far as I was concerned it was a total waste of time. It basically taught people how to look things up and it was very adament about pushing gardening practices that was "approved" by the USDA. Needless to say, I have my own ideas. 

I have raised sheep, steers, and chickens. I have kept hogs, horses, goats, rabbits, and a milk cow. There is a difference.

I know how to sew. I can sew on my pre ww2 Pfaff, my treadle, or by hand. 
I also know how to quilt. I can hand piece and hand quilt, and I also know how to tie off a quilt.

I know how to spin fiber. I know how to hand shear (although it takes me forever and it's not as pretty as a pro, lol) a sheep. I know how to skirt a fleece, clean, and card the fiber. I know how to crochet and I'm working on being a better knitter.

I'm a rifleman. Nothing fancy, just basic skills with lots of room for improvement.

I've been an EMT and I've worked in a veterinary clinic. Not at the same time,.

Of course my spouse would be with me and he has raised hogs, he is a carpenter by trade (and in turn whenever someone didn't show up for work I got to help with cement work, sheetrocking, painting, etc.) He also can weld, roof, electrical, plumbing, etc. We make a good team 

Okay, it's y'alls turn. If I think of something else, I'll add it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have an associate's degree in accounting. I could keep track of food inventory and other assets. I know how to use a shotgun. I'm in my 50s and I'm a diabetic. I'm on a lot of oral medications. I probably won't live more than a couple more years without them. That's another reason why I hope any SHTF scenario doesn't last more than a year.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This should be fun. I am extremely organized and have accounting skills. Also was a florist for years.
I can cook from scratch, can anything I can get in a jar and make jams & jellies. I know how to make butter and cheese.
Garden & herb garden almost year round. 
I have raised beef, hogs, milk cow, chickens and rabbits. 
Helped to build and/or roof 5 houses. 
Love to sew, quilt.
Upholster & refinish furniture.
I have washed by hand laundry for our family of 6 in my other life. 
Hunt. Skin and process my bounty.

Okay who is next?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a solid understanding and basic skills in blacksmithing, bladesmithing, swordsmithing, masonry, carpentry, mechanical repair, cooking, food safety and sanitation, first responder medical skills, small force tactics, and probably more that I cannot think of at the moment.

I am adept at several forms of martial arts, have trained extensively with swords, axes, maces, shield, longbow, recurve, compound bow, semi- and full-auto rifles, and have qualified multiple times with a perfect pistol score. 

I speak and read (in addition, obviously, to English) Spanish and Russian with some fluency. I can also read and understand Latin, Italian, French, German, and some Gaelic, though not to the same degree of fluency. I am rather well read, and familiar with most of the classics of literature (at least up until the 19th century, but really, let's be honest... it has been mostly drivel since then, anyhow.). I also have a strong grasp on European history and modern law.

In addition, I have spent most of my adult life in supervisory positions, making financial, stocking, and personnel decisions. I've often been called a "natural leader".

I'm not going to say that I am "perfect"... but damn, i'm close! 

Obviously, my weakest point probably lies in the fact that I have little knowledge of processing animals or raw ingredients for storing or consumption, and very little experience with growing edibles.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I have no useful skills and I hate people 

My wife and I both participate in gardening and canning.

I have an engineering degree and have the rare ability to think in 3D. Can fix a lot of things, with basic understanding of home projects. Tend to be a reluctant leader, prefer to follow and/or be left alone.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have raised chickens, for both meat and eggs. Bred and raised rabbits for meat, no larger animals. I know how to fish, never hunted though.

I can start a fire without matches, know how to collect wood in my rainy Pacific Northwest neck of the woods, in the rain and still get a fire going out of it. I know how, at least here, to find a clean source of water, know some about local plants for different ailments, although I still have a long way to go in knowledge.

I can garden, and yes, it is a crapshoot every year, especially these last two (summer here has been non-existant almost). I can build shelters for animals and humans, although it will not be pretty, it will keep the rain and wind out and be sufficient. I can sew and crochet, also can cook from scratch.

As for my husband....well, he grew up right in the heart of Chicago, spent too many years being a military bachelor, so his skills, well, said lovingly from his wife, suck. He had pangs of guilt when we loaded all the rabbits up for butchering. He does the same when we take in those ugly white broilers too. I know if we had to do it, he would not be of any help, it would be my son and I doing it.

Honestly all, he can barely chop wood to get kindling (he misses and malkes chips out of the log....), so when we're camping I send him out to find the dryest tinder and dry moss.

I am afraid if we allowed him to handle tools and build y'all a shelter, you would not fare well under it....it is hard on him, city man, having a country wife who knows how to do these things, his pride suffers from it, I try not to bring it up, but it concerns me should we find ourselve in the SHTF situation. Fortunately our son has become quite proficient at all of this and I have four brothers who have all the needed skills, including hunting and butchering of animals, so maybe they would teach him? I hope.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I am an honest and trustworthy person who can learn anything I put my mind to. I can do anything construction related to one degree or another (save for HVAC and major plumbing/electrical though Im sure I could learn). I am a pretty good shot with rifle or pistol and can hunt and process my own game. Im a self-sufficient rugged individualist.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I can do carpentry including framing, design, finish, and log building
Plumbing
Electrical
Roofing
Animal husbandry including goats, sheep, chickens, etc.
Gardening and small and large scale
Permaculture
Water system design
Hunter
Wilderness skills
Speak Spanish and German
Slow cooking
Canning and other food preservation techniques
Wild game preservation
Gas engine mechanics
Bicycle mechanics
Sewing
Wilderness first-aid and responder


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a hard worker with a strong back.

I raised and bred chickens in my youth, and have tended to goats and horses.

I grew up and worked in the Funeral trade (among others) and know how to handle bodies both in preparation and internment. I also have a pretty decent knowledge of funeral practices based on religious and cultural standards. 

I can cook with base ingredients and manage a kitchen (another job I held for some time). That translates into organization, technique, leadership, waste and overhead. This also means I can put up with most anyone. I don't have to like you to work with you or get along with you. I don't need you to like me either.

I'm a good shot. I grew up hunting but have honed my skills in the city over the last few years by picking off rats.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

partdeux said:


> I have no useful skills and I hate people
> 
> My wife and I both participate in gardening and canning.
> 
> I have an engineering degree and have the rare ability to think in 3D. Can fix a lot of things, with basic understanding of home projects. Tend to be a reluctant leader, prefer to follow and/or be left alone.


Hahaha, okay you're in charge of tourism,


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I lived on a working cattle ranch as a kid. Have come close to being vaccinated for black leg more than once. I've plucked chickens, and can milk a cow. I've raised chickens, sheep and pigs. I can spin wool and lots of other stuff on a wheel or spindle. I can crochet hats like nobody's business. I can also crochet a decent pair of slippers or mittens making blankets is no problem either. I can use a treadle sewing machine. I'm pretty good with horses, but I never shod them or floated teeth. I can fix a lot of stuff that goes wrong with a car made before 1970. I can drive a 18 wheeler or a 950 Cat. Not sure how useful that'd be. I'm fair good shot, handgun, rifle or shotgun and can reload all three.


----------



## blarg (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm a pretty good shot on most days. I can do automotive and electrical repairs. I was a licensed ham radio operator until last year so I know the basics of that. 

My day to day skills revolve around fixing computer networking stuff so I doubt that will be of much use.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I grew up depending on a garden and farm for the years worth of food, bad year for stock or garden, better do your best with the hunting, fishing, trapping, and foraging or go on a diet.

I was lucky enough to know most of my great grandparents fairly well and am pretty familiar with the "old ways" of doing things, dressing out animals(wild or domesic), gardening, grain farming, tending poultry and livesock and making home made soap.

Have been around canning all my life and have been canning most of my adult life, vegetables, fruits, meats, jellies(need some improvement), jams, and marmalades. My favorites are pickles(dill and sweet) and homemade sauerkraut(some of my ancestors came to Texas in he German migration in the mid 1800's and brought the knowledge with them).

Know a good many wild edibles in my area, to including what I learned from my grand parents, a favorite is green grape cobler and jam.

Am currently learning all I can about native medicinal plants, I too am a diabetic with a history of heart trouble and know that when TSHTF I will be in deep "s(^)(%t" if I cant take care of myself and family.

Have been dehydrating for the past few years, I dehydrate fruits, vegetables, meats and even have started salting and drying fish recently, wonderful stuff.

Have been around alot of the world and paid close attention to how the native populations delt with housing and energy needs specific to their locations.

In short I know a little about alot and alot about little.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have lived on a farm and hunted my entire life. 
I know how to live comfortably without running water and electricity. 
I know how to cook and can on a wood stove.
I can cook anything from scratch. 
I am able to feed my family entirely on the food we raise/grow.
I know how to milk a cow, make butter, and make cheese without electricity.
I know the correct way to plow a field with a horse. I am physically capable of walking behind a plow (it is hard work!).
I know the different kinds of harnesses and their uses. I know the parts and uses of all kinds of horse farming implements. 
I know how to drive a horse and buggy correctly. I know how to train horses to drive.
I know how to properly dress poultry and livestock. 
I know how to spin wool by hand with a drop spindle.
I know how to train herding dogs. 
I have my EMT.
I have delivered a baby.
I do most of my own vet work.
I speak Plattdietsch (PA Dutch), Spanish, and American Sign Language.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I could bring quite a lot firepower and ammunition to any group.
I have the equipment and components needed to reload thousands of rounds each of .308, .223, 7.62X39, and several other rifle cals. and the popular pistol cals. 
I could set up a security and response system and train folks in basic military tactics as needed.
I am a hunter and fisherman.
I can teach wilderness survival skills.
I am a fair carpenter and have quite a few old wood wright (hand operated) tools.
I can teach firearm safety and marksmanship if needed.
I have a large how to and survival skills library.
I would be adding eight more hard working and very sharp family members with various needed skills.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Posted by Kemjack:
I know the correct way to plow a field with a horse. I am physically capable of walking behind a plow (it is hard work!).
I know the different kinds of harnesses and their uses. I know the parts and uses of all kinds of horse farming implements. 
I know how to drive a horse and buggy correctly. I know how to train horses to drive.

ME:
That is something that is not posted much, how to handle horsepower. The horse will eventually resume its post as the mainstay mover. Things are so bad here that five nice pretty horses went for 125.00 for all five last Sat. night at the sale. One horse somebody else had didn't sell, and they tied it to a pole out front and drove off and left it. Equestrian skills need to be passed down to every generation. I was around a little plowing, some riding, and am familiar with horses, I have a few now.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Great topic! I'm an Eagle Scout, with all that brings, and a ex-Navy Boatswain's Mate with Nuclear Incident Response and Medical Evac training. I also repaired and serviced military industrial sewing machines from '40's vintage forward, self-taught. I garden, fish and hunt recreationally, and enjoy working with non-electric hand tools, of which I own a fair amount. I have a degree in Biology with a focus on freshwater systems (think: aquacultue). On top of all that, my better half is a dental hygienist; that is worth it's weight in gold IMO as dental problems post-Fan would be life-threatening. She and I also knit and sew enough to make simple garments, and we preserve (canning/dehydrating) every fruit we can harvest. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Dental problems will be a bear when things get bad. Dental problems will get worse because people will not be able to take as good a care of themselves either. Just think, your hygienist probably knows more now than a real live dentist knew in the 1800's.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a considerable amount of experience in electronics.
I garden, raise and process livestock, have basic skills in all aspects of carpentry and can fix most anything that can be fixed. My dad was a jack of trades. I am proficient with firearms and bow. I am an EMT as well as a Wilderness EMT.... Last but not least I can eat almost anything.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

Perhaps I'm over analyzing this "game" too much. Hypothetically speaking, say an individual was former med student with a double degree in biochemistry and physics, striving to become a vascular/thoracic surgeon (in a former life). While that person may have performed several supervised minor surgeries (including oral/maxillary) and witnessed a multitude of others major ones, that person can't claim the title of anything (i.e. MD, RN, DDS, nor even a EMT, CNA, or NMD). What does one put on their "resume for the group"? There is a greater than normal knowledge of human anatomy and physiology. Practical (but limited) supervised experience of surgical proceedures, yet no title to associate with it. It's akin to saying "I can't perform a intra abdominal RAAA with a vena cava fistula yet but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night".


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Beeorganic said:


> Perhaps I'm over analyzing this "game" too much. Hypothetically speaking, say an individual was former med student with a double degree in biochemistry and physics, striving to become a vascular/thoracic surgeon (in a former life). While that person may have performed several supervised minor surgeries (including oral/maxillary) and witnessed a multitude of others major ones, that person can't claim the title of anything (i.e. MD, RN, DDS, nor even a EMT, CNA, or NMD). What does one put on their "resume for the group"? There is a greater than normal knowledge of human anatomy and physiology. Practical (but limited) supervised experience of surgical proceedures, yet no title to associate with it. It's akin to saying "I can't perform a intra abdominal RAAA with a vena cava fistula yet but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night".


Well, considering the conditions that people will have to endure in the SHTF event I think any medical/dental knowlege would be a good thing. The thing is we will have to have individuals who can utilize that knowedge to the benefit of the group. As in, someone has to be able to handle the stitchin' up part of it, if you know what I mean. Look at it this way, knowledge with no title is still better than what the "doctors" from, say the 1200's practiced. Case in point, my husband's great grandmother had a stroke and they shaved her head and pulled all her teeth because they thought that the hair and teeth would sap her strength...and that was in the 1800's. She was only in her 30's.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I think, good or bad, in a post-SHTF world titles won't matter.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Will, lets see. I have skills/knowledge/experience in the following areas:

Son, father, husband, veteran, lion tamer, mender of broken hearts, listener, helper, follower, leader, philosopher, clown, confidant, adventurer, patriot, sailor, chef, gardener, hunter, fisherman, dog whisperer, chicken farmer, house husband, contractor, jack leg carpenter, councilor, marksman, poet, mentor, advisor, nurse, friend, and a doctor of love. :2thumb:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd posT ALL my skills but, my chief character trait is HUMILITY!!:2thumb:

Just funnin!

Sounds like we would all make a GREAT COMMUNITY! 

I've lived on a farm, raised fruits & veg, chickens, goats, horses, milked goats, cows, sheep and once, a water buffalo, made butter, cheese, cook from a fire or wood stove, make dinner with whatever I can find, w/husband I hunt, fish, trap, butcher, cook & eat what we bag, blood and guts don't bother me, I had 4 children at home, helped out at 4 other home births, and attended 1 hospital birth that turned C-section, (which I was allowed to watch)

I save seeds. love to landscape, read, draw, paint (oils & watercolor), and draw up HOMESTEAD PLANS!

I am recently learning about and starting to grow grains (winter wheat), make wine, beer, and plan to start beekeeping in the spring.

I work construction, have built homes from digging foundations, laid block, frame, hang drywall, tape & float, paint, installed cabinets, ceramic tile, helped with wiring, plumbing to roofing, can work like a guy but I still throw a baseball like a girl! :surrender:

I'm a hard worker, adept learner, interested listener, folksong singer, Bible reader and love a good discussion I'm terrible at telling jokes, always mess up the punch line!

So did you ever hear what caused the EARTHQUAKE in Wash DC? It was our founding Fathers rolling over in their grave!:dunno:


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Far more important than what do I bring to the equation is; What can others bring into this equation? I am very good at many skills. Carpentry, plumbing, electrical, electronics, automotive repair, architectural design, gun smithing, stock making, cooking, security, planning, farming, canning (OK not so much), organizational skills, yada….yada….yada…..

It does not matter how good or great we may be we can not be everything to all 24 hours a day. It is very obvious to me that without the help of others I will fail at long term survival. Because I have people that will depend on me I will have to depend on others. I have designed my short comings into my preps. I will buy allegiances by providing food, heat, lodging and the occasional beer.

As determined as we are to doing this on own; we (the family) have determined that there are so many holes in our plan that the “survival boat” is going to sink if we do not buy “patches for the hull” elsewhere. Our “payment” will be with food stores. I have my parents ( 87 and 91) and a special needs grandchild living with us. I NEED the services of medical facilities. Now my wife is undergoing Chemo. She will be limited in the amount of exertion needed in a SHTF situation.

I am truly blessed to be able to have the opportunity to care for others. The Lord has seen fit to equip me with the energy to keep up. If a SHTF situation were to happen I doubt that I will be able to muster the resources needed to keep up. This is why I have formed a loose group of people that I want in my “world” when the KA-KA hit’s the rotating oscillating device.

If any of us has thought that we can do this alone, please consider; What if I broke a leg or arm, the well went dry or some other common catastrophe? Our skills will be of no use to us if we do not have a little help from the outside. We are Americans. Americans have always helped one another. Look back at the barn raisings, harvesting marathons and providing support for the guy next door.

WE ARE AMERICANS. WE WILL PERSERVERE. WE WILL BRING THE CONSTITUTION BACK. WE WILL SUPPORT THE UNDERDOG. WE WILL ADAPT, INOVATE AND OVERCOME. WE WILL ABOLISH ALL FORMS OF TYRANNY. GOD BLESS AMERICA. GOD BLESS YOU!!!!!


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I think, good or bad, in a post-SHTF world titles won't matter.


If that's the case, I can do everything then (depending upon the tools, equipment, books/litature and resources available) just like most others here could probably do. Operating an ax, chainsaw, or picking up kindling- technically makes us all lumberjacks. A sharp knife, some thread, a needle, and the ability to sew makes us all surgeons. The ability to vegetable garden makes us all farmers. Pulling a baby tooth= dentist? The semantics of and necessity titles IMO.

I don't mean to sound like a buzzkill here; However, the main sticking point for me in regards to this topic are the specifics. To what degree of this hypothetical post-SHTF world would and where this group have to survive in? There are a lot of people here with a lot of diversified talents but most are dependent upon a particular paradigm. A simplistic example- We'll say I can fruits and vegetables from the garden. I'm dependent upon certain things only available under the current way of life. New lids, ascorbic acid, etc.. Canning could be a useless skill set in different scenarios in a place like Costa Rica. Speaking of Costa Rica...

Perhaps we could use the following scenario as a baseline. Me being the lone surviving male with 30 Playboy models in Costa Rica. Uhmmm... on second thought it might be better if the OP creates the scenario.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Beeorganic said:


> A simplistic example- We'll say I can fruits and vegetables from the garden. I'm dependent upon certain things only available under the current way of life. New lids, ascorbic acid, etc..


I think you may be surprised that we (folks that garden and prepare) have thought of that.  New lids for canning ... no problem. Do a search on tattler lids, I would post the link but sometimes it works better if you :google:

Even without tattler lids I would be fine for more than a few years down the road. Then you could always think "green bean leathers" not one of my favorities but filling none the same.

Then we could talk about salting ... Oh, my friend the list goes on and on ... :flower:


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*What I bring...*

Not being the scholarly type, except as a hobby out of a strong sense of curiousity I am perhaps master of no skill or field of human endeavor. 
However an individuals' worth is measured in different ways is it not? 

I am:
-Patient and not bored easily, I'm no adrenaline junkie. Calm and reasoned.
-Loyal to the deserving, I believe in the greater good and the Nation our
forefathers founded. I've served in Military and Law Enforcement for almost
21 yrs. and have never had a moment or discomfort with serving. I have no
problem deferring to those who are more able to lead or instruct. 
-Those 21 yrs would bring a number of skills and kinds experience that make 
me what I am. 
I've sometimes felt that I've been a soldier/warrior in all my past lives.
 Yes, I wax philosophically at times and have a great imagination!
-I'm willing to do the hard things, sometimes I chafe at civilization...or
maybe it's just the insanity that it harbors and fosters...
-I would feel comfortable in a SHTF world not because I'm supremely skilled 
or equipped, or prepared in a prepping sense but because I've never felt 
terribly at home in a so called "civilized" modern world. 
Yes I have some firearms and ammunition, yes I know how to use them, 
and would with no hesitation. But I am no monster, I'd serve best as a 
protector I suppose. But would love to not have to, it'd be nice to be 
productive and practice some useful crafting skills. Smithing, building, and 
so on.
I'm not stupid, just seems my life has been laid out before me already
and I have always been one to follow the path before me...
No I may not look like much, but I can be humble and am secure in my 
faith though it comes from no outside institution.

Surely I would have a role to play, as would we all I suspect. :rantoff:


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I'm good lookin'


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I think you may be surprised that we (folks that garden and prepare) have thought of that.  New lids for canning ... no problem. Do a search on tattler lids, I would post the link but sometimes it works better if you :google:
> 
> Even without tattler lids I would be fine for more than a few years down the road. Then you could always think "green bean leathers" not one of my favorities but filling none the same.
> 
> Then we could talk about salting ... Oh, my friend the list goes on and on ... :flower:


I was just using canning example as a simple analogy in pointing out in some situations and locations something like canning may perhaps be a useless skill, not specific answers for you and your current situation. It all depends on the senario, would you not agree? Do Pigmies of Papua New Guinea can vegetables harvested from their gardens? No. Different folks, different enviroment, different technologies, different scenario from being tucked away safely in the good ol US of A where everything is just a www. address away (for the time being). Yes, there are alternatives to most things... so long as you have access to them or have them hoarded (it would be interesting to calculate how many canning jars and tattler lids one person can physically carry in the event he/she had to migrate). If this hypothetical group is located in say Troy Mills, IA- there aren't any oceans nearby to dehydrate seawater and no salt mines close. Salting really isn't a practical option, now is it? It all depends where one is (or in this case the group) on what preservation technique could be used. Kinda difficult to dehydrate in the middle of the rain forrest.

Okay, how about this as another simplistic example then. Once again it depends on the scenario. What good is automobile repair (non-diesel) in the event oil/gas becomes no longer available or cost prohibitive? Granted, wood gassification systems can be used as fuel; However, the engine oil still needs to be changed. Granted, used oil can be refined/filtered; However, it does lose a lot of it's viscosity and quickly becomes useless as a engine lubricant. Not forgetting to mention being able to either scrounge or fabricate essential parts as well. Well... we switch to horses or other alternatives (a given). Automobile skills basically become useless in this given scenario. QED?

I should mention, I'm not personally picking on anyone or their skills in particular. I'm trying to illustrate the need of knowing exactly what I/we are facing in this game. If we are to be in the middle of Antartica and I only know how to make a solar still for desert conditions, that skill makes me pretty much useless in the area of fresh water production and would have to seek/learn alternatives.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Skeeter said:


> Well, I'm good lookin'


Hahahaha, well, every village needs a statue, lol.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Beeorganic said:


> I was just using canning example as a simple analogy in pointing out in some situations and locations something like canning may perhaps be a useless skill, not specific answers for you and your current situation. It all depends on the senario, would you not agree? Do Pigmies of Papua New Guinea can vegetables harvested from their gardens? No. Different folks, different enviroment, different technologies, different scenario from being tucked away safely in the good ol US of A where everything is just a www. address away (for the time being). Yes, there are alternatives to most things... so long as you have access to them or have them hoarded (it would be interesting to calculate how many canning jars and tattler lids one person can physically carry in the event he/she had to migrate). If this hypothetical group is located in say Troy Mills, IA- there aren't any oceans nearby to dehydrate seawater and no salt mines close. Salting really isn't a practical option, now is it? It all depends where one is (or in this case the group) on what preservation technique could be used. Kinda difficult to dehydrate in the middle of the rain forrest.
> 
> Okay, how about this as another simplistic example then. Once again it depends on the scenario. What good is automobile repair (non-diesel) in the event oil/gas becomes no longer available or cost prohibitive? Granted, wood gassification systems can be used as fuel; However, the engine oil still needs to be changed. Granted, used oil can be refined/filtered; However, it does lose a lot of it's viscosity and quickly becomes useless as a engine lubricant. Not forgetting to mention being able to either scrounge or fabricate essential parts as well. Well... we switch to horses or other alternatives (a given). Automobile skills basically become useless in this given scenario. QED?
> 
> I should mention, I'm not personally picking on anyone or their skills in particular. I'm trying to illustrate the need of knowing exactly what I/we are facing in this game. If we are to be in the middle of Antartica and I only know how to make a solar still for desert conditions, that skill makes me pretty much useless in the area of fresh water production and would have to seek/learn alternatives.


It's okay...it's just some fun were having...perhaps some of us will draw some conclusions as to some other skills we might want to learn. There is no way to prepare for everything, but it's interesting to think about what kind of community we could come up with. I thought as a fairly newcomer to this forum this would be a good way to get to know some of the other members. No worries :beercheer:


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*and it is...*

It stimulates a lot of introspection, and every question gives the listener an opportunity to learn about themselves (in this case)...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We are all here to learn, teach and share ... (and yea, have a little fun )

What ever it takes.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Asatrur said:


> I can do carpentry including framing, design, finish, and log building
> Plumbing
> Electrical
> Roofing
> ...


What you got and add Combat Tactics
Marksman


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure I'll play....

Security ( 18 years military most of it SF)
Build about anything ( carpenter, electrician. plumber)
fair mechanic
tracker/ trapper
herbal/ medicinal/ edible plant knowledge
gardner
operate lots of medium and heavy equipment
decent cook
knowledge of working/ raising livestock
fair arborist
EMT/ Paramedic
massage/ reflexologist
Mediator


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> Sure I'll play....
> 
> Security ( 18 years military most of it SF)
> Build about anything ( carpenter, electrician. plumber)
> ...


Great skills my friend. I take it SF was Air Force?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I think you may be surprised that we (folks that garden and prepare) have thought of that.  New lids for canning ... no problem. Do a search on tattler lids, I would post the link but sometimes it works better if you :google:
> 
> Even without tattler lids I would be fine for more than a few years down the road. Then you could always think "green bean leathers" not one of my favorities but filling none the same.
> 
> Then we could talk about salting ... Oh, my friend the list goes on and on ... :flower:


A little off subject but Glen Beck has an advertiser who sells reusable canning lids, havent checked it out yet but it is on my list.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> A little off subject but Glen Beck has an advertiser who sells reusable canning lids, havent checked it out yet but it is on my list.


Tattler reusable canning lids is the exact name.

Some of the main skills are to have problem solving process figured out. Have an open mind. Have plenty of "reach and get it". My dad's favorite is ingenility, ingenuity and ability. Remember necessity is the mother of invention. We will need to put petty things aside and get along, be accommodating to some extent and help each other out. Knowing where to find the answers.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Beeorganic said:


> ... sharp knife, some thread, a needle, and the ability to sew makes us all surgeons. The ability to vegetable garden makes us all farmers. Pulling a baby tooth= dentist? The semantics of and necessity titles IMO...


I can introduce you to a few dozen Mexicans who don't have a license or certificate but yet are esteemed craftsmen in their trade.

I personally know machinists, ranchers, farmers, etc. that are un-papered professionals in their fields.

When it's time for you to make a decision or agreement with one of the people in this thread... then you can worry about and demand qualifications and quantification of skills.

Until then we take them at their word. And we continue in the original spirit of the thread...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a nurse with expertise in wounds, sterile procedures, & respiratory care. I can sew, crochet, homeschool, shoot fairly well, train dogs, & have a basic knowledge of how carpentry & plumbing should be done. I've been dehydrating foods & cooking with them for a few years now & am pretty good at it now. As part of our hands-on style of homeschooling, I have acquired a number of unique skills such as candlemaking, leatherwork, syrupmaking, butter making, making arrowheads & arrows, etc. I have lots of experience enlisting, coordinating & organizing volunteers. 

Hubby is an expert at plumbing, carpentry, electrical, & HVAC. He has solid mechanical skills & has successfully worked on nearly everything from airplanes to tractors. He has a near genius IQ & an excellent memory & so understands, recalls, & can use nearly all information he has ever heard or read. He was raised a country boy & can hunt, fish, trap, clean, & cook nearly anything. He's physically fit & accustomed to manual labor. He leads, coordinates, organizes & troubleshoots as part of his daily work. He has extensive knowledge on guns & can do some gunsmithing. He's very slow to anger, always under self control, & well liked. 

Both of us can garden, can, make a fire, & cook over an open flame. Our older daughter is studying to be an occupational therapist, has excellent drawing skills, & an eye for detail. Our younger daughter is a science nerd with her father's IQ. She has a solid understanding of the basics of biology, anatomy & physiology, chemistry, herpatology, microbiology, & physics & can apply those concepts to the real world.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Beeorganic said:


> A simplistic example- We'll say I can fruits and vegetables from the garden. I'm dependent upon certain things only available under the current way of life. New lids, ascorbic acid, etc.. Canning could be a useless skill set in different scenarios in a place like Costa Rica.


people 'canned' and preserved food long before Mason & Bell made their beloved-to-us-preppers jars,

FYI many of the things we 'can' (preserve) we don't use canning jars/lids for, we place a filter paper over the food and seal the jars with melted wax which expands into a plug -- IMO this works best when the jar mouth is smaller than the jar body.

has anybody here actually sealed anything in a clay/earthenware pot before?


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> So did you ever hear what caused the EARTHQUAKE in Wash DC? It was our founding Fathers rolling over in their grave!


Sage.....you are so right.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Blob...my mother used wax seals for jams, then she'd just top it with a lid to protect the wax from damage. When she took it out (in pieces) she would scrape the bottom of it, and put it into a big canister, with all the other pieces and re-melt them into new seals the following season. No one ever got sick. Nowdays you read so much in warnings about don't do this, don't do that.....It's no wonder so many people have little immunity to anything, their bodies have never been exposed enough to build an immunity. 

The modern day lack of immuinty is something that worries me when SHTF....I fear people will be sick in droves, and this will cause more problems. 

An example of a built up immunity is my son. He started working at a feed store at 15. He still works there, is 18 and the manager now. He works with chicks and chickens all the time, plus here at our place. At first he got salmonella several times. He weathered it, and eventually he got to the point where he could work with the chicks, nominally wash his hands and then handle his lunch right there in the backroom where the chicks and equipment is, but never gets sick from it anymore. None of us do.

I do believe working with animals, being outdoors, working in the soil (gardening/farming), you build up a good immunity to many things, and end up being healthier for it. So much of that contact with our natural enviroment went away in the industrial age till now. This could be a great deal of the populations undoing in tough times.


----------



## mdmdmd (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all,
This a good exercise for me. Both I and my hubby are physicians. We have put together a medical/ dental kit that would work for mild to some moderate emergencies. Hubby has more surgical skills than I do; both of us have some OB experience as medical students. Hubby is ex-army and we have a good amount of guns and ammo. I'm pretty much a beginner shot but better than some (I do regular target practice but still tend to flinch when firing- I hope I can finally work that out some day lol). I can cook, sew and am in good physical shape. In-laws have a farm so I have some limited experience with gardening and animal husbandry. Hubby knows basic plumbing and electrical skills. We've tried to amass a good library to augment our head knowledge, and have a good amount of supplies for our family and for barter. I think our main liability would be our four fairly young kids; I hope that we still have a few years so that they will be older and more experienced.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm been blessed with wanting to learn and practice "stuff" thru the years...

I can cook anything. My Exs will confirm that....
I can Can food, waterbath/pressure.
I can dehydrate food.
I can do sewing repairs on clothes.
I am a better than average woodworker/carpenter.
I can weld, stick/wire/gas.
I am a pretty fair gardener.
I can repair most mechanical things, equitment/vechicles.
I have repaired/rebuilt about every brand of altenator/starter/generator.
I can operate numerous type of heavy equitment.
I can climb poles, trees.
I have worked with up to 23 kv power lines.
I've worked/troubleshoot most 6-24 vdc systems.
I'm an avid fisherman and hunter.
I am pretty good outdoorsman overall.
I can and do reload and repair most things on my guns.
I can process all types of livestock/game for meat.
And I'm a pretty nice guy. But in this case don't ask my exs....

Jimmy


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

Fn/Form said:


> I can introduce you to a few dozen Mexicans who don't have a license or certificate but yet are esteemed craftsmen in their trade.
> 
> I personally know machinists, ranchers, farmers, etc. that are un-papered professionals in their fields.
> 
> ...


I retort with "so what?" and shrug of indifference. You can introduce me to Vladimir Putin (or any illegal alien of your choice) that still doesn't mean I would be in a hypothetical "survival group/community" with him/them either. So what that you know machinists, ranchers, farmer's etc.- what does that have to do with your non-listed claimed qualifications? Aren't they here to speak for themselves? Do you buy groceries without looking at the label? Sign contacts without reading the fine print? Believe everything everyone tells you? If so, I've got a bridge to sell you pal. If you prep like you post, I will pray for you. Part of prepping is planning ahead and attention to detail, that includes the people you may be surrounded by. To discern the wheat from the chaff. How about this suggestion- You worry about your own affairs and I'll worry about mine in this matter? Lastly, since you will take me at my word and in keeping with the "original spirit of the thread", I'll graciously indulge you by posting my resume... then you can worry about it later. Bon appetit.

MIT graduate- double degree in biochemistry and physics
Officer USMC- biochemical research and Iraq war veteran
Attended John Hopkins Medical School 
Expert Marksman and instructor in all weapons
Surival instructor in all climates
University of Illinois certified Master Gardener and Master Food Presever
Inventor with 40 patents
ASC certified mechanic
Graduate of the Le Cordon Bleu culinary school in France
Blacksmith instuctor at SIU Carbondale
Owner and operator of two commercial construction companies
Competed in and completed 6 NYC marathons
Author of 4 survival books
Accomplished musician
Certified scuba instructor
Cisco systems certified in IT
Licensed pilot
Member of MENSA
Apis mellifera and Gallus gallus domesticus researcher/consultant for the USDA 
Consultant to NASA
Fluent in 7 languages and translator for Chinese equipment manuals
Uncredited techincal consultant for the television series "MacGyver"
Judo and wrestling participant at the Olympic trials
Award winning artist
Knows how to darn socks

That's just off the top of my head and must apologize. Whilst typing this post I'm concurrently working on a mathematics equation-the as yet unsolved "Inverse Galois problem" for entertainment. I'll add more later.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beeorganic said:


> I retort with "so what?" and shrug of indifference. You can introduce me to Vladimir Putin (or any illegal alien of your choice) that still doesn't mean I would be in a hypothetical "survival group/community" with him/them either. So what that you know machinists, ranchers, farmer's etc.- what does that have to do with your non-listed claimed qualifications? Aren't they here to speak for themselves? Do you buy groceries without looking at the label? Sign contacts without reading the fine print? Believe everything everyone tells you? If so, I've got a bridge to sell you pal. If you prep like you post, I will pray for you. Part of prepping is planning ahead and attention to detail, that includes the people you may be surrounded by. To discern the wheat from the chaff. How about this suggestion- You worry about your own affairs and I'll worry about mine in this matter? Lastly, since you will take me at my word and in keeping with the "original spirit of the thread", I'll graciously indulge you by posting my resume... then you can worry about it later. Bon appetit.
> 
> MIT graduate- double degree in biochemistry and physics
> Officer USMC- biochemical research and Iraq war veteran
> ...


Just wondering, with your negativity why are you here? Apparently, prepping is a waste of time with the answers you have given and the attitude you have towards everyone who has responded to you. Seems to me you have it all figured out and looks like we just all drink the kool-aide and don't worry about prepping. You have added nothing to the thread of any benefit.

Or is it your a troll just wanting to stir the pot?????

I perceive the latter...

Jimmy


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Beeorganic said:


> ...That's just off the top of my head and must apologize. Whilst typing this post I'm concurrently working on a mathematics equation-the as yet unsolved "Inverse Galois problem" for entertainment. I'll add more later.


A ringknocker's perspective is understandably different from the plebe's.

There are--and will be--many conversations on this board that will give you fits. You'll want to take them to your logical conclusion... missing the OP's point and scope entirely. They will let you know. And if you press the issue you will only offend the natives. You can get the hang of it. If everyone plays nice we'll all benefit.

I did not intend to post my own skillset, and I still don't think it wise for me. I always try to help when I have something to share.

As an aside, my current prep activity is using so-called "mind-mapping" software to combine multiple "expert" resources into a master reference. At this point I believe the primary personal benefit lies is the forced subject familiarity vs. the end product.

Oh! You have quite the CV. Looks like you are too smart to fail. I look forward to seeing you contribute to this site.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Just wondering, with your negativity why are you here? Apparently, prepping is a waste of time with the answers you have given and the attitude you have towards everyone who has responded to you. Seems to me you have it all figured out and looks like we just all drink the kool-aide and don't worry about prepping. You have added nothing to the thread of any benefit.
> 
> Or is it your a troll just wanting to stir the pot?????
> 
> ...


Well Jimmy-poo, you can just keep wondering and speculating to your wittle hearts content about why I'm here. Quite frankly it's none of your concern, now is it? I simply respond in the fashion/manner I am addressed. If it's petty, trivial, and inconsquential I respond in kind, sweetpea. Your bitterness, jealousy, and envy of my vastly superior skills, talents, and abilities is painfully obvious. I'm sorry you haven't gleaned anything from my posts. Unfortunately, some just aren't blessed with the gift of critical thinking. To show that I'm a nice guy, I'll grant you one opportunity to retract the LIBELOUS "troll" insertion into your post.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Beeorganic said:


> Well Jimmy-poo, you can just keep wondering and speculating to your wittle hearts content about why I'm here. Quite frankly it's none of your concern, now is it? I simply respond in the fashion/manner I am addressed. If it's petty, trivial, and inconsquential I respond in kind, sweetpea. Your bitterness, jealousy, and envy of my vastly superior skills, talents, and abilities is painfully obvious. I'm sorry you haven't gleaned anything from my posts. Unfortunately, some just aren't blessed with the gift of critical thinking. To show that I'm a nice guy, I'll grant you one opportunity to retract the LIBELOUS "troll" insertion into your post.


I should ... could ... or would but never mine.

I need to work on my critical thinking. 

Now back to the OP ... Please. :flower:


----------



## texican (Feb 15, 2010)

A person could have every skillset on the planet.... but with a certain attitude, they'd be turned away, or introduced to the compost pile.

I can't think of anything that might need doing, that I can't do. I do everything here, or it doesn't get done... I do not hire folks to come out and do things.

Also, a person can have every skill in the world, but without the specialized tools/supplies necessary for that skill, it's irrelevant. 

The best skillsets in the world are also worthless, if that person/family doesn't have enough food/supplies to get them through the first year. With food, and a literal handful of tools, I can survive anywhere. Without that food, it's just all a big unknown... if the area doesn't have wild edibles, I'm skewered. If I showed up at one of ya'll's 'compounds' I'm sure I could fill some holes.........key is, do you have food for me and mine? That turns into a ton of extra grub in a hurry, and I know I don't keep that much extra...

My area right now would be iffy, as we're into a 12 month drought... normal food sources are spotty for this time of year (very few acorns, cattails are spotty, since the water sources (ponds/lakes) are 7' low.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

Fn/Form said:


> A ringknocker's perspective is understandably different from the plebe's.
> 
> There are--and will be--many conversations on this board that will give you fits. You'll want to take them to your logical conclusion... missing the OP's point and scope entirely. They will let you know. And if you press the issue you will only offend the natives. You can get the hang of it. If everyone plays nice we'll all benefit.
> 
> ...


Offending anyone is the least of my desires; However, if bitten, I bite back. Quid pro quo. Earlier, I stated that perhaps I may be over analyzing this topic. While I believe this is or could be a good exercise in critical thinking, I believe there needs to be some clearly defined parameters which I believe all of us could benefit from. Is that too much to ask? Under any given number of circumstances/senarios several things I know how to do are useless. It's a simple reality I have to face and on a positive note- a significant step towards total self-actualization ("know thyself"). I believe we should strive towards identifying and critiquing any and all weakness' in anyones (including my own) personal prepping plans lest one finds themselves bringing a knife to a gun fight. We may not all be on the same page at the same time but safe to say we're all reading the same book and I don't desire to see anyone here fail.

I fully understand and respect your decision not to post your skill set. A very prudent decision on your behalf I must say. A lesson from Sun Tzu that most could learn from; In furtherence, commend you on your "forced subject familiarity vs. the end product" approach.

As per "Looks like you are too smart to fail". When I believe that myself that's when I'm sure to fail. In regards to contributing, thus far there's a mini-novel in the "Livestock, Hunting & Fishing" topic on beekeeping for beginners and a several photographs of a few inventions, creative ideas, and examples of "frugality" posted in the main photo gallery. In turn, I too shall look forward to perusing your contributions as well.


----------



## eldarbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

I am a Jack of all trades, Master of nothing kind of guy.
I have a pretty good library of books on many different subjects, including survival subjects.
I have a wide variety of skills in many different subjects, but, have only a rudimentary level of skill in others.
I have a willingness to learn new things. I am not afraid to pick up a shovel or an axe and put my back into a project or job that needs to be done today.
I enjoy discussing philosophy, firearms, politics, and other less esoteric things with others.
I enjoy a good joke or story. I try to remember the best of them to pass on to others. (Go Sharks!)
I am a 53%-er. I hated to be on employment that one time. I hated it so much, I went out and got a job!
I have served in the military, worked for the federal gov't, been self-employed, worked for the opposite gender, and enjoy my current career choice very much.
I am a prepper (survivalist). And, I try not to be a braggert. {Being a Texan it's tough }
I was taught to ride tall, shoot straight, fear God and no one else, dance with who brung ya, tell no lies, and never renege on a handshake.
I vote for the best candidate based on past performance. 

eldarbeast


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I was going to play me too and add my list but then I thought of a question for everyone...

Just how useful are your skills really going to be?

I've noticed that many skills are based on power still working. I'm quite good at furniture building... as long as my table saw and chop saw and band saw and cordless drill and planer and router are working. Create the same furniture with hand tools? Sure, give me about 20 times as long and a pile of already milled lumber. If I had to chop down a tree, cut and prepare it into lumber, wait for it to dry and then build the furniture it would be a multi year endeavor, not a couple of weekends.

Electrical skills (unless you have unlimited fuel for a generator or hydro/solar/wind will be pretty much not needed anymore.

Medical? How good are you without the EKG or Xray machine or blood testing machine or ? No power means none of those work anymore. 

Can you cook with a campfire and a skillet? or do you need a blender or slow cooker or powered dehydrator or?

Same with welding and IT and machining and much of auto repair (and that's if there is even still useable gas around) and anything else that uses power.

Gardening? Can you do it without a roto-tiller? No tractor. No trips to the local garden center for mulch or compost.

Please don't mis-understand. I am not picking on anyone's skills and in fact many of my skills are also based on power still being there. It just got me thinking that all of our skill sets are conditional skills and may only be useable in certain situations. Think about what you can do and if you still could with no power. If you're good at construction, can you do it with a handsaw, hammer and nails?


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

texican said:


> A person could have every skillset on the planet.... but with a certain attitude, they'd be turned away, or introduced to the compost pile.


An interesting ethical question you've raised, kudos. One I've asked before myself in regards to "attitude" (and apologize right now for being slightly off the survival resume and ode to the tattler canning lid topic). If you, your wife/g/f/life partner/significant other, or children had a life threatening malady or acute affliction and you had a choice between only two attending physicians which would you choose? Physician A- Egotistical, terse, arrogant, terrible people skills, etc. but was the best in the field. Physician B- Caring, sensitive, understanding, compassionate, great bedside manner, etc. but a mediocre and vastly inexperienced physician in the same field. Which would you choose? Now apply the same senario to a survial situation. Would your answer still be the same?


----------



## eldarbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

Uh... Yes. Yes I can do many of the things that you have presented (and have done with non-powered tools). It just takes a wee bit longer to do.

Wood joinery using dowels, an adze and wooden mallet; making a bow saw using a stored blade and 3 pieces of dovetailed wood and some line/twine/shoestring/para-cord; or cooking food using a bark container on a fire started with flint and a steel striker.

I find that when many folk have stated that they can do something, they generally can. Even in conditions outside of the norm (no electricity, for instance).

Especially preppers like ourselves. Else we would not be here. After the ball goes up...

eldarbeast


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

CulexPipiens said:


> I was going to play me too and add my list but then I thought of a question for everyone...
> 
> Just how useful are your skills really going to be?
> 
> ...


I will say this ~one more time~ You may be surprised at want we can and know how to do... More than a few folks on the forum have looked at it from all different angles... Can you say "little house on the prairie" ... ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm done here ... If the :shtf: more than a few of us ... will be alright. Even without a double degree from a school. (it is a plus not a must)

Just the way I see it...


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beeorganic said:


> Well Jimmy-poo, you can just keep wondering and speculating to your wittle hearts content about why I'm here. Quite frankly it's none of your concern, now is it? I simply respond in the fashion/manner I am addressed. If it's petty, trivial, and inconsquential I respond in kind, sweetpea. Your bitterness, jealousy, and envy of my vastly superior skills, talents, and abilities is painfully obvious. I'm sorry you haven't gleaned anything from my posts. Unfortunately, some just aren't blessed with the gift of critical thinking. To show that I'm a nice guy, I'll grant you one opportunity to retract the LIBELOUS "troll" insertion into your post.


Well, you know what, I'll have to decline your generous offer. Like you seem to, I call 'em like I see em'. Apologies to the OP.

Jimmy


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Whew! Im just gonna set up a stand over here and hand out free "chill pills" though I am not a licensed pharmacist.

Everything on this whole site makes assumptions. Fact is that NONE of us know what kind(s) of S is going to HTF (apocalypse, shortages,new political reality, chinese overthrow, or all of the above). We may have shortages but unlimited electrical power due to a new political reality in which electricity is "free" from our new overpowering socialist government. In which case a different skill set would be more workable than in a total apocalypse or war torn country scenario. 

These threads ask folks to contribute ideas often to solve some nebulous SHTF event but we dont all prep for the same event. Some of us prep for hurricanes, some for social unrest, some simply for self-suffiency. Keep that in mind when you post on this site -- we are all coming from different prepping ideologies. 

I must say that the above is a great example of why spiritual preparations are the most important. I am mentally and spiritually preparing for whatever happens and the result of that preparedness is NEVER wasted.

Keep prepping for what you feel led to prepare for and remember that not everyone is preparing for the same things. Some may be less prepared than me in the situation I am preparing for and I may be less prepared than others in their situation (physically speaking).

Take two chill pills and call me in the morning :kiss:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I apologize to the forum. I should not have said anything at all and just let it go. The thread was doing fine up to a point. I’ll mind my own business in the future. 

Again I apologize.

Jimmy


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

texican, I agree with you, skills are so important if we had to rebuild our communities, however, during a time of crisis, those skills will truly only be used within our own closest circles, which is what we will stick with till things have cooled down. Having built up our own stores and skills for ourselves is really the most important to begin with.

Education is important, degrees will be useless. Only the skills that really apply, coming from the training behind those degrees, will be of use to a society having to rebuild itself (should we come to this). The person who had farmed all of their lives with a high school education, will be one of the most important people to come to for advice and help in growing food. Someone who was a nurse or doctor will also be important, this is practised knowledge, something certainly needed. I would also hope those with the medical knowledge would have some practical knowledge of how to treat some stuff without modern day pills. Knowing how to use what was available will be important when medical supplies could not be found.

On this...Fox news today stated that the USDA said food prices within the next year are expected to soar....yes they said "soar". We all better get busy and start stocking up more.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> Great skills my friend. I take it SF was Air Force?


Thanks and no actually Army Rangers, then Delta.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

texican said:


> A person could have every skillset on the planet.... but with a certain attitude, they'd be turned away, or introduced to the compost pile.


 Great point. IMHO Having a skill set is GREAT. However having attendeded the university of "Yadda Yadda" and getting that pretty diploma to me in a shtf scenerio is worthless unless you can and have actually used those skills and have the right attitude. I'd much rather have a high school ( or less) educated person who has been "under fire" and stood to the task than a multiple masters degree or doctorial educated person who never has gotten down in the trenches and used their training in any stressful or real life situation. Same being said about a "good ole boy" (or girl) who like myself graduated from the university of life, and can step up and "give it a whirl" to take care of a problem like constructing a shelter instead of just having a masters degree in construction management or archetecture.

Again IMO having a good mindset is much better than a "I know it all" and "I'm better than you cause I have a degree". Also in a REAL shtf situation, I don't give a Damn if your white, black, brown, or pink with purple polka dots! What matters to me IS 1. I know I can count on you to have my back. 2. You have a clue.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Beeorganic said:


> I stated that perhaps I may be over analyzing this topic. While I believe this is or could be a good exercise in critical thinking, I believe there needs to be some clearly defined parameters which I believe all of us could benefit from. Is that too much to ask?


Not to be critical of your opinion. ( We all have one and are entitled to keep it right or wrong). I Do think in many cases you DO tend to somewhat over think a scenerio. That is not an entirely bad thing. As a matter of fact when rationalization is needed it is a very good thing.

However IMO in this case if yoou don't mind a little friendly, constructive critisiam? This thread is really very simple... If you are part of group X what can you do to make life better?

Can you cook?
Can you sew?
Can you help grow or gather food?
Can you render emergency care?

You get the point here. That's the extent of the thread. Again not to critisize you but just a bit of friendly advice here. Okay?...

Lighten Up!!!!! Take things as they are. Having a chip on your shoulder will never help a situation. I KNOW been there done that! Finally woke up. Life as with this forum consists of many, many differant people and ideology. Not everyone will agree with you so don't let it get to you. Again no offense meant just my .02 worth.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I will say this ~one more time~ You may be surprised at want we can and know how to do... More than a few folks on the forum have looked at it from all different angles... Can you say "little house on the prairie" ... ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm done here ... If the :shtf: more than a few of us ... will be alright. Even without a double degree from a school. (it is a plus not a must)
> 
> Just the way I see it...


I might not be that surprised as I know there is a good group on here. 

But for some it can be a good exercise to evaluate skills when there is no power and decide if your skills and tools are still up to the task.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> Not to be critical of your opinion. ( We all have one and are entitled to keep it right or wrong). I Do think in many cases you DO tend to somewhat over think a scenerio. That is not an entirely bad thing. As a matter of fact when rationalization is needed it is a very good thing.
> 
> However IMO in this case if yoou don't mind a little friendly, constructive critisiam? This thread is really very simple... If you are part of group X what can you do to make life better?
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no problem what-so-ever of you or anyone else being critical of my opinion(s), IF I can be proven wrong or shown an error in my thinking process with logical and rational adult reasoning skills- I'll be the first to admit I'm wrong and thank you for educating me. The tendency here appears to be one of shooting the messenger for dislike of the message.

"Can you cook?
Can you sew?
Can you help grow or gather food?
Can you render emergency care?".

I can almost guarantee everyone here can do all the above mentioned things to one degree or another. Granted some better than others in certain areas. What thinking (critical or otherwise) is actually required here? Would you not agree that prepping and/or the lifestyle is inherently challenging? Perpetually having to think outside the box? Coming up with solutions others don't/won't (even though the moderator claims people here have thought out everything from all angles already). I completely agree there are different people with different ideologies and such; However, the desired outcome is identically the same. Survival, lessen the degree of potential hardships, safety, and security, yes? Thus, my request of a specific scenario. Would you not agree that it's far more prudent to overthink (especially in the prepping process) than to underthink?

Why is there this belief I need to "Lighten up" or I'm negative? My words are typed in a matter-of-factly with complete non-emotional precision. A Zen-like intended inflection which is confused as a chip on the shoulder. Would it help any to state that I type everything here with a smile on my face and an audible chuckle occasionally? While a kind gesture to say "no offense, etc." it's impossible for me to be offended by anyone here and/or take anything said personally. Preppers/survialists/homesteaders in theory and practice should have pretty thick hides to begin with IMO.

If simplicity is what is desired here, so be it. I bring everything "to the game" and leave it at that.

Sooooooo when and how do we pick/vote this hypothetical elite group X of uber-preppers/survivalists now?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is the original question presented to the group. A simple question with no hidden motives as to who is the best prepared or who has the most stuff. Just 1 person looking for input as to the gaps they may have in their own journey towards being prepared for whatever life may throw at them.



whome said:


> Let's play "What can I bring to the Game".
> If all of us were thrown together as a community I am really curious what each of us could bring to the community for our combined survival.


________________________________________________________________
So where in the hell does this come from?



Beeorganic said:


> Sooooooo when and how do we pick/vote this hypothetical elite group X of uber-preppers/survivalists now?


Who is this elite group you're looking to vote on? Truth be told, it doesn't exist. It's something you have fabricated in your own mind. To what end? :scratch 
This type of response is what tears a community apart. If this is how you interact with folks in real life, I'm afraid all the skills in the world would prohibit you from being a desirable member of a community.

You're thread on beekeeping is fabulous and a great addition to the forum. Something many of us would strive for and a skill that would be highly prized in a long term downturn situation. This is what *YOU* could bring to survival community. A noble skill, make no mistake. :congrat:

Soooo as others have said; Lighten up; Take a chill pill. We're all here to learn, not tear each other down with petty differences of opinion.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Beeorganic said:


> Would it help any to state that I type everything here with a smile on my face and an audible chuckle occasionally?


Well this changes EVERYTHING. Thank you for clearing that up with me!

Seriously, I wasnt just talking about you and really I was just tring to bring some levity back to the conversation. Did I hear an adible chuckle? Thats good!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I see this conversation as a "what else do I need to work on" by hearing about skills I have overlooked in my daily modern life.

I have plenty of skills, one of which is how to decorate your home through Craigslist cheap furniture and thrift store buys and lots of elbow grease, but this will do little good to my family when things go bad, so I read this thread and see my skills need some more work.

I have the feeling everyone else came in with the same idea, putting things into type in order to sort out what is important and what is not as well as assessing our abilities against others, so we know what to work on.

I admire people who have gone through the wringer to get a larger education and degree, and if it applies to life beyond what we have currently, it's even double it's worth.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Here is the original question presented to the group. A simple question with no hidden motives as to who is the best prepared or who has the most stuff. Just 1 person looking for input as to the gaps they may have in their own journey towards being prepared for whatever life may throw at them.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> So where in the hell does this come from?
> ...


 Well said UncleJoe. We are not here to see how much crap we can start or how much crap we can throw at each other. We are here to share and learn in a friendly manner and press on with our prepping.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

For what it’s worth. Whatever skills anyone has, mechanical, the ability to grow food in a subsistence situation, know how preserve food, canning, drying, smoking or have specialty skills, will be the ones that have a chance to make it in a TEOTWAWKI or SHTF or WROL or whatever you may want to call it.

Their skills will also be in demand by others, at least I would think. If you have mechanical/electrical skills and equipment/parts become available to say build a wind generator and wire it, control the charge rate and be able to make a reasonable way to distribute it, then those skills would come in handy. That person may have not have had any past experience with wind power, but understanding mech/electric knowledge will be a plus.

If you understand cooking processes, regardless how simple they may be, that could lead to try canning or other food preservation.

Same for basic clothes mending. If you have the ability to sew on a button or a patch, you have the first steps towards making clothes if need be.

Broad based skills are what people will need rather than super specialized skills or degrees. Knowledge is so important, but desire to get something done will be the driver.

Sweat equity will go along ways.

Jimmy


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Well said UncleJoe. We are not here to see how much crap we can start or how much crap we can throw at each other. We are here to share and learn in a friendly manner and press on with our prepping.


Hats off to you oldvet.. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have already posted my skills but failed to mention DH. He is an excellent cook, he can grow a garden, can and preserve what he grows, hunt, skin and process his kill and build just about anything. He is a skilled heavy equipment operator. He also is a great mechanic on the older model vehicles. God has truly blessed both of us.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> I see this conversation as a "what else do I need to work on" by hearing about skills I have overlooked in my daily modern life.


My sentiments exactly. Great call there. How does one do that? By comparing their own personal skills, talents, and talents with those of others here, correct? In my dismissed suggestion of a specific secario (as if attempting to tweak and/or refine a topic is taboo or strictly verbotten), this would have allowed everyone to individually assess their own strengths and weaknesses to a more accurate degree and to make adjustments accordingly. Obviously the more well rounded and complete an individual is, the more valuable they become to a community for it's survival/existence regardless.

Food for thought. It's starting to appear to me that some prefer not being nudged out of their comfort zone here by being asked some tough but fair questions. I submit that if one can't handle/defend a belief/observation from another in an online forum site, it's a possibility that one may be equally ill-prepared to handle/defend certain real life situations as well. A friendly reminder that it was an obsession with personality and "attitude" that got Obama elected.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, well, well, I leave y'all alone for a couple of days.....

Anywho, there are many things that have been brought up on this thread. All points were relevant...but not all of them relevant to this excercise...or at least some were more relevant than others. I appreciate everyones' imput. It has made me look at my skills and how I can improve what I need to learn, either by honing the skills I already have or by learning new ones. Like I stated before, there is no way any of us can predict exactly what kind of SHTF scenerio we will have to contend with, AND no way to be 100% prepared for whatever situation. Also, the odds of us all being together to put all of our combined skills to the test, is really slim, if not impossible. Most of you live back East. (Yeah, I know some of you will want to correct me and tell me you live in the Midwest, etc., but you have to realize I was born in the West, have lived in the West my entire life and as a Westerner any place east of N. & S. Dakota, Neb, Kan., Okla. & Texas is "back East". ) But, no matter where we happen to be when we are dealing with a SHTF we are going to have to go through the same process of evaluating those with whom we form alliances. Sometimes we might have knowledge of those individual/s, sometimes we won't, then you'll have to use your judgement (gut) and perhaps take a chance. I think if things get so bad people are actually forming communities for survival, probably the people who have good people reading skills will have a better chance at survival than someone who doesn't. It was stated that we will rise to the event. I believe that. Not only of myself, but of others.

Well, it seems we have quite a few people who can cook and preserve foodstuffs. It was stated that probably all of us can cook...true, I will grant that. I also know some people can cook better than others...I don't know about y'all but I'd just as soon eat good cookin' as bad.

A decent amount of us garden, shoot, keep livestock, have building and mechanical skills, hunt/fish/wilderness skills, have military training/tactics & sew. It seems we are pretty well covered for medical skills, they range from full fledged physicans, nurse, emts, wilderness emt, dental hygenists, herbal practice, to a Dr. of Love (I wonder if I should say, " a Dr. of Luuuuuvvvv"? . ) We have spinners, blacksmiths,engineers, scholars, morticians, ham operators, soap makers, candle makers, gunsmithers, biologist, and people who can discuss it all in Spanish and German, PA Dutch, & American Sign Language. We have so many skills that I haven't even listed here between us. Even the part where some of you disagreed, that's part of it. Trust me, it will be part of it, and how well you are able to get through it will be very important. You can make allies, or you can make enemies. It's all on the table. Think about that for a minute... and do you realize how far ahead of the game that puts us over the rest of the population when the SHTF? It is encouraging to know that there are prepared individuals in our country that are not going to be part of the problem. There will always be things we have to do to prepare, it is never done. It is a lifestyle, a process, perhaps, a calling. But I have to say, well done y'all, :congrat: :beercheer:. I will also say there are nuances of other topics here, but that is for other threads. Well enough of this, I have 100 maple trees of leaves to take care of before the snow flies. Later.

One last thing. I think we should all keep in mind that when we are posting, emailing, etc., we don't have the luxury of being able to look the person/s in the eye and see and hear the nuances of their voice and emotions. Sometimes a statement comes off entirely different than the spirit it was offered. Have a good one.


----------



## UKarmr (Jul 25, 2011)

well, I like to think I could bring something to the party.
Mainly my fine British sense of Ironic humour (Like sarcasm on steroids)

but if thats not enough, then I have plentiful experience with VHF & HF comms (non digital)
truck driving, small unit tactics, light and heavy weapons usage, Light and heavy weapons inspection, servicing and repair, turret systems, basic pioneer skills (defensive groundwork, minor building work, some explosives), basic medical stuff.
oh and I just leaned how to make Jam!!


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

UKarmr said:


> well, I like to think I could bring something to the party.
> Mainly my fine British sense of Ironic humour (Like sarcasm on steroids)
> 
> but if thats not enough, then I have plentiful experience with VHF & HF comms (non digital)
> ...


Perfect, explosives and jam, mmm:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Well said UncleJoe. We are not here to see how much crap we can start or how much crap we can throw at each other. We are here to share and learn in a friendly manner and press on with our prepping.


 Yea and don't you forget it again.[just kidding]:kiss:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

UKarmr, the military training will come in VERY handy all around.

I have not been in the military, my husband was (Vietnam Air Force Vet), and his training was technical stuff....well I am unsure if that would come in handy. Though he works in a warehouse unloading overseas shipments, and has the brawn to get things moved out of place, or into place. He is ultra organized, good at organizing things (like sheds and garages in our home), but he just cannot start a fire...


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

People people people. We dont need skillz.... we have FEMA.


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

I am a jack-of-all-trades, master of none. I have a natural talent for growing anything. But no processing knowledge. I've been a stable master, carpenter, roofer ( though I hate it), can build a fieldstone foundation. Good with all kinds of animals. Can shoot straight, though I've never hunted. Am a very good scavenger. lousy trader. Worked as a granite countertop fabricater, furniture making by hand and repair. Can think and design in 3D. Good at logistics. Am good in the woods, excellent stamina for 48. can walk forever. and many other things that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SuspectZero said:


> People people people. We dont need skillz.... we have FEMA.


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

I am a machinist by trade,almost 20 years.
U.S. Army infantry vet.
Cajun born so I can hunt fish and shoot.
My wife is a nurse , hospice 
We are in our 40's.
Carpentry skills


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

SuspectZero said:


> People people people. We dont need skillz.... we have FEMA.




Man, is that a scary thought.

Run for the hills ............


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Resourceful, being able to look at something and know what else It can be used for. I build houses with my own crew as things are now. I also have worked as a 1st class steel fitter building oil drilling rigs. Military in Panama during Noriega, and caught the first Gulf War before I got out. Do water wells. Have always been around cows, horses, most all farm animals. Family farms as income, I mean 50,000 chickens laying 30,000 eggs a day. Lot of other things associated with the farm. My dad raised us to do it ourselves, and we don't pay to have anything done unless we are strung out busy. It even moved over to building automatic transmissions, just whatever we need to do. My dad still impresses me with his clever creations to make things work around the farm, and he thinks the same about me, but it is good to work with someone that you know how they think. Which brings up a good point, know the people you but out with. Working with people is the best way to really know them.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've got a couple degrees, but that means squat when it comes to preparedness. I'm probably the least knowledgeable person on this forum. My contributions would be:

canning - I use a pressure canner regularly (still haven't water-bath canned yet, though)

dehydrating - got the dehydrator running as I type...

homeschooling - have taught pre-K through 10th (my own children) and pre-K through 12th in a co-op setting

sewing - haven't done anything tricky in a while, but I can do the basics, and with practice can get back to a higher skill level

gardening - had our rookie year this past year - learned a lot about fungus  (hoping to steadily improve)

I can also organize/coordinate (both things and people), and keep records. And I'm not afraid of a hammer and basic (really basic) carpentry. Other than that, though, I'm learning all I can. Sometimes I get so gung-ho about researching several topics/skills at one time that it all gets jumbled up in my head and makes my head hurt. 

What's sad is that in our home, should the SHTF, even though my skills are limited I would end up being the leader. Lord help us. :ignore:


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I need some advice, and this is the place I want it from, not from some writer at the local college.

I want to know the best way to store dried foods such as, beans, rice, pasta, flour, cornmeal, etc. I may have made a big mistake, because I have been keeping it in my freezer and it is level full. My reasoning for doing that, at the time, seemed sound. No bugs, rodents, or temp extremes.

I have read on this website about using 5-gallon buckets. I read about several items I had never heard of, food friendly plastic bags, mylar seals, drying agents, one person mentioned using soda crackers to absorb moisture in her buckets. If I need these items, I also need to know where to get them.

My buckets would have to be stored in a non-temp controlled outbuilding, does that have an effect on the stored items?

I have an almost unlimited supply of one gallon plastic jars, and 5-gallon plastic buckets, because my daughter works at a local restaurant. All of their codiments, mustard, mayo, dressings, come in jars and buckets and she can get me as many as I want. She said most of them go in the dumpster, so if I can use those I can get them.

Finally, if I need to buy something special, like new buckets from Lowe's, I can, it is not a problem. I buy our reserves at bulk food stores, Sam's, for instance, and a local bulk food warehouse. I buy nothing I have to preserve, I either get dried or canned.

I have a lot of military rations, and I know from experience that the storage for them matters little. They are probably good for 100 years.

If someone would give me some advice, I would be very thankful.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I've got a couple degrees, but that means squat when it comes to preparedness. I'm probably the least knowledgeable person on this forum. My contributions would be:
> 
> canning - I use a pressure canner regularly (still haven't water-bath canned yet, though)
> 
> ...


Those degrees mean more than you think. The folks with educations will be in high demand if we ever want our education to make a come back. Though an education may not be the same, some things will never change.

You carry some important knowledge with you into our future.

Jimmy


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Using a freezer for primary storage is a bad idea.

the trick is to get the O2 out of the buckets with O2 absorbers... but I don't know about using previously used buckets.

I'm personally storing product in canning jars and vacuum sealing the lids closed. Ideally, I'd use O2 obsorbers and vacuum sealing, but think that may be a bit over kill.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

horseman1946 said:


> I need some advice, and this is the place I want it from, not from some writer at the local college.
> 
> I want to know the best way to store dried foods such as, beans, rice, pasta, flour, cornmeal, etc. I may have made a big mistake, because I have been keeping it in my freezer and it is level full. My reasoning for doing that, at the time, seemed sound. No bugs, rodents, or temp extremes.
> 
> ...


Ideal storage temperatures are below 70 degrees F. Storage of food in an unregulated and fluctuating environment such as an outbuilding will greatly reduce the storage life of your preps. The heat in the summer will probably be the most damaging.

Have you thought of renting an indoor storage unit near your home. This is not overly expensive. Two of my daughters rent with indoor storage. One has a 5x5 unit and the other has a 5x10 unit. Summer temperatures are maintained at 72-74 degrees and winter temps are maintained over 60 degrees. A 5x5 locker can store a whole crap load of stores. You must not think of only horizontal storage but also go for vertical. You will have to build some custom shelves but it is amazing how much preps my kid got into a 5x5.

White rice, beans, lentils, oats, wheat etc. can be sealed in mylar bags (with an O2 absorber) inside of the 5 gallon bucket. Buckets can be stored 3 high then start another shelf. I have choosen to only stack my buckets two high and then start another shelf. It is advisable to not store the buckets directly on the concrete. Start out with at least a 3/4" piece of plywood as a spacer.

Everyone has a different methodology for storage of preps. Mine is a little different than some others. I start out with a 5 gallon bucket and line it with a mylar bag(available on e-bay or amazon) then I individually seal 1 pound of an item in a vaccuum seal bag with a small O2 absorber and then place it into the bucket. Each bucket has a mixture of rice, barley, wheat (hard white winter and hard red winter) peas, beans (assorted), veggies (dehydrated at home) and other assorted grains. Then I add a large O2 absorber to the mylar bag and then seal up the mylar.

There is a lot of wasted space in the bucket but if I only have time to grab a few buckets to high-tail my carcass out of Dodge I will still have an assortment of preps to give us some dietary options. If that scenerio were to happen I doubt I would have the time to sort through the buckets to get the assortment I would need. This is my methodology "your milage may be different". All of the product that goes into the buckets was placed into the freezer for a couple of weeks, removed and allowed to defrost and not sealed in the mylar until completely dry.

I still keep a lot of our preps in the freezer. Oil deteriorates (oxidation) at room temperature. If you remember high school physics "for every 10 degress centigrade drop in temperature the chemical reaction take twice as long" drop the temp by 30 degrees C and the oil will last 8 times longer. I buy 35 pound jugs of oil at a commercial kitchen supply place and then put the oil in the freezer. I rotate the oil out once a year, I just pulled out two jugs to do Thanksgiving Turkeys. We have about thirty coming tommorrow. I just picked up two new jugs yesterday to replace the oil we just removed. I will swap out the third at Christmas.

I make a lot of jerky and store that in the freezer. This goes for a lot of our preps. I will keep them at "TIME ZERO" until they will be needed. They are sealed in vaccuumm bags with O2 absorbers and are just down in the "chill chest" ready to go.

Before you seal up your frozen grains they must come up to temp and completely dry before sealing them up. If you are unsure put them in your food dehydrator.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

This brings up another question, when buying dried goods (beans, etc.) already sealed in plastic bags, is that the same as a vacumn sealed bag? 

Second question, where can I get O2 absorbers?

Finally, I won't be moving my stores, because I am at my Alamo. Here is my final stop.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

O2 absorbers are available on e-bay and amazon. There a various sizes for each size container.

There are many people on this forum that are far more versed on the sizes needed for each size container. Do a search here for applications.

Bags of beans, wheat, rice etc. are not vac. sealed. Those are just shipping bags. You must remove the product and then seal in a vac. bag. I have just sealed them up with no further attention unless we have had an extended period of high humidity. If you need the insurance just place the product in you dehydrator overnight at a low temp and then seal.

With your circumstances you will not need to go the extra step and vac. seal each item individually. You will be able to store more product in each bucket that way. Each bucket will then hold between 35-45 pounds of product.

Visit youtube for the ways to seal mylar bags. We just use an iron and a metal carpenters level. Enjoy the new storage capabilities.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Goshengirl....useful knowledge, all the basics, plus I need someone to teach me to can non-acidic foods (boiling method is easy since all it requires is an acidic food).

I have a countertop dehydrator, and it's good and useful for now, but if it ever came to a time without electricity, I'd want to know how to put one together that was simply from the heat of the sun or another source of heat. How to put one together, ways to prevent spoilage and control the heat, as well as how to ventilate it all properly in order to get the best dried product..

I have yet to invest in a pressure canner. I know I should, but trust myself so little, that I would want one that was digital and then what about loss of electricity? So I know a stove top one would be best.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> For what it's worth. Whatever skills anyone has, mechanical, the ability to grow food in a subsistence situation, know how preserve food, canning, drying, smoking or have specialty skills, will be the ones that have a chance to make it in a TEOTWAWKI or SHTF or WROL or whatever you may want to call it.
> 
> Their skills will also be in demand by others, at least I would think. If you have mechanical/electrical skills and equipment/parts become available to say build a wind generator and wire it, control the charge rate and be able to make a reasonable way to distribute it, then those skills would come in handy. That person may have not have had any past experience with wind power, but understanding mech/electric knowledge will be a plus.
> 
> ...


I agree that having these skills will help immensely WTSHTF, however, I choose to have these skills. I like to cook and sew. But, because I am a person who does things and gets things done, others want to play helpless and sit while I work my tail off, wanting to grab onto my coattails and come along for a ride. I have to be aware of this type. I know that if the world stopped turning tomorrow, there are at least 5 people who would knock on my door, trying to go for a ride on my efforts.

It is the ant versus the grasshopper business. Therefore, I don't include these people in my life.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I used to have a dehydrator that used charcoal or hardwood. The brand name was "Cajun Cooker" and I used it for deer jerky. I also smoked turkeys and chickens with it, using mesquite or hickory chips on the charcoal. Why I got rid of it, I can't remember, but I intend to replace it ASAP.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

If you do a search on the forum for 02 absorbers and the best place to buy them, you'll find lots of very good info.


----------



## yankeeswagman (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not going to jump on a stump and beat my chest,, But i have alot of skills . Have a nack of making something from nothing, Has earned me the Title around here of McGyver. I grew up learning how to fix things, A trait my Dad had left me i suppose. Living here in the back woods of Maine, You learn to do alot of things yourself. I've built houses, Grew up on a farm. still have a small one. Can repair automobiles. Big trucks. tractors you name it. Have a small plane i enjoy flying . Awesome shot with just about any fire arm. I was just lucky i was born here i guess. And had a Father that was an awesome teacher.
A few yrs back i needed some time away ,, was going through a divorce. yuck. I went to my BOL, was in the fall had just tagged a big buck. That with my 100 lbs of potatoes few dried beans, peas, some canned veggies and a couple hundred lbs of dog chow for my Wolf. I stayed the winter. I have to say it was about the best time in my life. I can bring alot , Can i join the game. ;-)


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

horse..... I get a lot of my storage supplies ( buckets, gamma lids, mylarbags, O2 absorbers, etc.) at Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage they have some of the better prices I've found.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I agree that having these skills will help immensely WTSHTF, however, I choose to have these skills. I like to cook and sew. But, because I am a person who does things and gets things done, others want to play helpless and sit while I work my tail off, wanting to grab onto my coattails and come along for a ride. I have to be aware of this type. I know that if the world stopped turning tomorrow, there are at least 5 people who would knock on my door, trying to go for a ride on my efforts.
> 
> It is the ant versus the grasshopper business. Therefore, I don't include these people in my life.


Oh I agree fully. You will not be able to have people along for the ride and drag you down.

I also chose to have a lot of this skills as it my be me on my own...

Jimmy


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I can*

I can say " No " to a crowd of people and make them believe it .


----------



## lilrose8 (Nov 25, 2011)

Since this is my very first post on PS, I guess it is appropriate since it will also introduce me.
I am a nurse in Northern California...so besides my extensive work with wounds and illness I have lots of other things to bring to the table. I can extensively both water bath and pressure canning, dehydrate food, love to garden and am a seed saver. I am a beginning forager and am learning about mushrooms.I can midwife, start a fire with or without something mechanical, can build an emergency shelter, sew, quilt, crochet. I am good with animals, used to be a good shot but need some practice, and own a decent how-to library. I am a good story teller, good teacher of children and can do all those old timey things like make butter and candles and soap.
I am also an EFT practitioner so can help anyone who is struggling with stress induced by a sudden TSHTF scenario.

I am looking forward to meeting folks here and learning from everyone.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to thank everyone that responded to my request for information. Thank you.

What can I bring to the Game?

I am a retired coal mine inspector with regular Army service in Vietnam and a NG retiree with 17 years service, including service in Desert Storm. 

I am well armed, well supplied with food, medicine, ammo, and acreage. I have horses, goats, and chickens. I have an old Ford tractor with no electronics that always starts and runs. I have tillable land, and a store of seeds, along with an unending supply of fertilizer. I heat my home with a wood stove, with wood I cut on my farm. I have two springs that never go dry, one is very good water, one not so good.

I am at my last stand, no bug out for me. My wife and I are in medium good health for our age, and what we do in prepping is really for our children.

Finally, the knowledge I have gleaned from this website/forum is beyond value. I feel I have a place I can turn to if I need help and advice.

Thanks


----------



## mrs_jones (Nov 16, 2008)

*what I bring to the table*

Hello, I am very inspired by all I am reading here!

Something I bring to the table that no one else has mentioned, is that I am knowledgeable in NFP natural family planning. Most women (and their partners) don't want to be constantly pregnant or nursing while in survival mode. It also will cause strife with one's neighbors when population has grown beyond comfort for environment. Those who prefer to hunt will be at odds with those who prefer to farm, etc. This can happen as soon as a few years after people cross the replacement level of population.

I am comfortable in boats. I can ice skate. These are very good modes of travel where there is water. I can rollerblade, bicycle, and ride horseback. I plan to start snowsailing and ice sailing (basically windsurfing on snow or ice). I am good with dogs and horses which are both useful for transport (dogs better in snow and ice). 
I have some experience with other animals such as poultry, guinea pigs rabbits etc. but also experienced being vegan so may or may not decide to keep animals.

I am finishing my BA in Middle Eastern Studies, one year to go. I am gaining a knowledge of Sharia and Persian language as well as some Arabic. Mandarin is likely to be more useful but I can't pass for Chinese and I can pass for Persian (Afghan, Iranian, or Kurdish). Govt will be sure to take good care of me and pay me well even when they are cutting people from SSI, etc. I can work from home and make 90k/yr if I am good. A couple years of that will provide $ to establish homestead. If we are occupied I can parley but again it is more likely we will be occupied by the Chinese. I can speak a tiny bit of espanol and French and could work on it if necessary. Know some German speakers and could work on that as well. I can read and interpret medical manuals and diagnose years before docs have a clue or will believe a layperson could figure something out (and then do my best to treat with what I can get OTC or grow, or enlist the help of the many medical and alternative medical practitioners I know). I can understand antique language from 1800's and earlier, helpful for reading old manuals about farming, etc.

People tell me things without my trying. I don't know why. I like hearing people's life story and many have told me. You find out hidden talents if you ask or listen. Past skills people had, what they may have done in the military, skills they learned growing up, hidden talents basically. Also you can find out what their family and friends are into as well. I have a great memory and have sometimes connected people with similar interests, who could help each other out, etc remembering years later details of conversations. You could say I have good social networking skills : ) And I know many people who have skills very useful in off grid situations. I like learning from people who lived through Depression, conditions during wartime as a soldier, civilian, prisoner, etc. People who have lived in 3rd world conditions. We can learn a lot from both what worked and didn't work both technically and socially/politically.

I play a variety of acoustic instruments but also enjoy harmony singing and polyrythm clapping. These are activities that can include everybody rather than just performer-audience, and require no instruments. Percussive dance as well. Morale is a very important part of surviving a homestead winter and music is present in every culture.

I have studied a lot of history and anthropology which helps to see the variety of ways people have adapted to their local environments. Native American study for plant uses and houses that worked well in each region of US (mound houses, etc). Pioneers, colonials, Europe in Medieval times and earlier, all cultures around the world past and present, have different takes on the best way to live in that environment. Sometimes we can see errors that other cultures have made and then try to avoid those mistakes as well.

I think outside the box and pursue my interests without worry from naysayers who are later impressed. If I don't know something I can usually teach myself from a book, and have gathered a very useful library.

I'm pretty good with wild foods and foraging, knowing what is nutritionally worth the energy expended to get it, what will kill you or make you sick, etc.

I have saved thousands by freecycling. This keeps me out of debt and has gathered me plenty of equipment helpful to this lifestyle.

I've been everything from vegan to near carnivore. I can kill and clean animals or go without animal products for months at a time without being deficient in protein due to knowing proper food combining etc.

I enjoy all the domestic food processing and fiber arts in varying degrees of proficiency. I have a treadle machine, loom, spinning wheel and drop spindle. I like to quilt, can mend knit and woven items, and am learning to knit. Canning, drying, smoking, dehydrating etc. Cook from scratch and with fire.

I can type fast and draw realistically from life, I can use a manual typewriter, have one somewhere, and make linoeleum prints, With a mimeograph machine, this could be a good method of info dispersement if computers and power were no longer available. But I have very smart peoples who run their own servers, solar and do computer stuff who would take care of that hopefully before that. Frfiend gave me the plans for bike powered laptop, I don't see why it couldn't run off treadle sewing machine. Stepdad who was doing things like building a bicycle lawnmower since he was a kid and became a lifelong pro mechanic could build it. Friend who was a math major and always rewiring her off grid house for maximum effiency, will be helping to set up off grid power. Friend who is a HAM teacher will help to set up HAM. I have an amazing network of smart, skilled people.

Between all of us, have the skills necessary across the spectrum to live quiet comfortably. Sis has been in dental field 10 years and can do fillings, etc. Father and stepfather are pro mechanics and can do gasifiers, alcohol fuel adjustments to engines, set up still, etc. Partner is a scientist who minored in chem, this will certainly come in handy, he is also teaching himself electronics as well as already spent some time learning survival skills, Being surrounded by people who are patient, curious and like to teach themselves new things or learn from others, is huge. Several veterans who have skills as medics, special ops, UDT can swim like fish, etc.

I am OK with firearms but learning more, Need to learn more self defense skills including hand to hand. I could use more mechanical skills as well. My health is not always good so think smarter, not harder and energy conservation is the way to go for me, Minimalist living such as passive solar, little work and little energy expenditure like Indians rather than high work level and high energy expenditure like pioneers.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What a talented and handy bunch of folks we have here .

We need some of yall running for office .Because if things don't change soon all this talent will be wasted if an army of jackboots take control us all. 
The time has come when you no longer have any place to hide . We are all one tax payment away from being homeless, one law away from owning weapons for protection,one green fool away from natural resouces like life sustaining water and food. 
 Time to blow the bugle along with tooting the horns. Get out and peacefully protest while you still can.

This is what I bring to the game along with lessons learned in life .


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

yankeeswagman said:


> I'm not going to jump on a stump and beat my chest,, But i have alot of skills . Have a nack of making something from nothing, Has earned me the Title around here of McGyver. I grew up learning how to fix things, A trait my Dad had left me i suppose. Living here in the back woods of Maine, You learn to do alot of things yourself. I've built houses, Grew up on a farm. still have a small one. Can repair automobiles. Big trucks. tractors you name it. *Have a small plane i *enjoy flying . Awesome shot with just about any fire arm. I was just lucky i was born here i guess. And had a Father that was an awesome teacher.
> A few yrs back i needed some time away ,, was going through a divorce. yuck. I went to my BOL, was in the fall had just tagged a big buck. That with my 100 lbs of potatoes few dried beans, peas, some canned veggies and a couple hundred lbs of dog chow for my Wolf. I stayed the winter. I have to say it was about the best time in my life. I can bring alot , Can i join the game. ;-)


I see you have a small aicraft and like to fly it. I also am an active pilot with a small aircraft (I was flying 2 hours before writing this). I originally learned how to fly for purposes of survival and have discovered some real survival benefits with this skill. Most of these benefits are not apparent to nonflying preppers. It would be great to compare notes with you about this.


----------

